# John Boat Laws in Ohio



## FryFish (May 2, 2008)

These may be dumb questions, but I sure do not have the answers! 


1) Does a 12' john boat need licensed?
2) Does it need insurance?
3) Is the safe boating course required?

THANKS


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

You need a title, registration, and an HID (hull identification number). I think but am not sure you need the course if the boat is under power of any kind except rowing.


----------



## dobester111 (Jul 17, 2005)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/opsguide/tabid/2740/Default.aspx 

this link should provide you with the necessary info

doug


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/laws/tabid/2726/Default.aspx

See that link to get started on Ohio boating laws. There's much more that you will want to know than those three questions. (Required equipment, navigation rules, etc.) The laws vary according to motor and HP rating VS sails or paddles, etc.

To answer your questions directly, you will need a registration, stickers, and 3" ID numbers on both sides of the boat. Insurance and boating course are optional (not required by law).


----------



## FryFish (May 2, 2008)

Found some information here.... http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/2062/Default.aspx


----------



## FryFish (May 2, 2008)

Ha! I found it right when you did, Anglin....THANKS


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a john boat from one of the local state parks, no registration or anything i need to take it for a vin number as 1 cant be seen, What safety equip. does 1 need if only using a trolling motor


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

macfish said:


> I have a john boat from one of the local state parks, no registration or anything i need to take it for a vin number as 1 cant be seen, What safety equip. does 1 need if only using a trolling motor


See link: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/requiredequipment/power/tabid/2732/Default.aspx


----------



## catfishingforfun (Jul 22, 2008)

boats under 14 foot do not need to have a title. If you do not have the 12 number hin then it needs to be taken to east fork lake to be inspected. They do this by appointment only. Mine is friday the 29th at 3 pm. When you are there they will measure the boat. All they need is the boat. You do not need to have motoer on it or any saftey stuff. Once they measure it and determine it is under 14 foot they will call Columbus and issue you a new serial number for it and they will register it on the spot. The cost is 33 dollars for 3 years as long as you have no motor over 10 hp on it you do not need to register the motor only have to tell them that is powered by a motor. That goes for trolling motor also. The number for them is 513-734-2730. Any other questions shoot me a pm

steve


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

I just went through this a couple of weeks ago. I have a 10' coleman crawdad that I had to have inspected. Quick and painless. Now I'm just trying to finish getting my stuff ready and take it out.


----------



## waterfan (May 30, 2008)

remember only people born after1/1/82 are required to take boat safety course to operate anything over 10 hp. Talked to two kids at CC wellman ramp that just got cited by Watercraft Officer because they didn't have course and missing equipment.


----------

